# Big Blue Window!!!! S.o.s.



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

I Apreciate all the hel you can bring me.

PC is a Compaq presario 5673, PII 450Mhz, 256MB ram.

I wanted to restore my computer to it's original settings, so with a program in the desktop of the computer called "Compaq Support" i told the computer to restore and erase all data, when the computer was rebooting I inserted the cd of Quick Restore provided by compaq but then a Blue screen appeared and nothing else happened. I pressed the keys and nothing happened.

Then i took out the cd and rebooted the computer and it asked me for a reboot disk, so i went to this computer and with the same cd of Quick Restore I created a boot disk, i inserted it on the Compaq but then again a blue screen appeared.

I don't know what to do, please help me and forgive my bad spelling cause i am venezuelan. 
Please help me.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG gerteix. I doubt I can get you out of this fix, perhaps someone with a Compaq will have a better idea of just where you're at.

But for starters could you tell us just what the message on the blue screen is?

And can you try starting in Safe Mode by pressing and holding the ctrl key starting up to get to the boot menu? (remove any cd or startup floppy you may have inserted). Select Safe Mode from the boot menu.

If you can get to the boot menu, you also have the option of restoring a previous registry. To try that, select the 'command prompt' option and at the c:> prompt enter:

scanreg /restore

use the arrow keys to select a started registry from one of the more recent ones. Don't choose the last on the list (5th)


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Rolling Rog.

Well the Blue screen doesn't say anything, it is just blue without information.

OS is windows 98

I tried the Ctrl key but it 'didn't make a difference (i took the cd and the disk out), without the cd or the disk I always end up with this message
"Non-System disk or disk error
replace and strike any key when ready"

The other thing i can do is hit F10 when the Compaq logo appears but then appears a window that doesn't help me at all.

Thanks for the quick answer i hope someone with a compaq read this.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Someone with a Compaq and a young lady of extreme talent with computers DID read this.....actually, I should say they WILL read this...later today. AcaCandy has replied to about the same sort of problem you are having....and included some helpful links and suggestions which I am happy to pass along. 
Sounds like something did manage to get deleted when you tried the Restore process, or at least something came up corrupted....
I think with this thread you should manage OK:

http://forums.techguy.org/t122244/sd426c1cd2567d3fbbbee328ccf79db00.html

It's long but that's what makes it good....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know whether this will help you much, but have a look...

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/compaq/faq/restore.htm

Did you try to do the "quick format" or "full format"?

It sounds like the partition table is altered at this point, but you might be able to still do the full format


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Well as a matter of fact, i readed that post before creating this new thread because i tried everything that thread says but nothing seems to solve the problem.

I went to the link given by ACACandy and downloaded the .exe and i tried to create a Fdisk but it seems that that fileonly formats disk on drive D and you can't change that.

The what i did was create a fdisk but with the Q.R. cd. The results are:
1.= When i boot with the cd i finish in a blue screen.
2.- when i use de Disk a receive this message
"Loading Drive Image Special Edition
This may take a few minutes...........

Bad command or file name
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification"
and the the A prompt appears.
3.- When i don't use neither the cd nor the Disk a receive an error that i mentioned before.

Again, thanks for all your help but then again i tried those things and i am in the same position after all.

Rolling Rog, i think i tried the full format, this is my second time doing something like this but looks like Compaq is gonna win over me  

S.O.S


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Well i created a Fdisk with the QR cd, i pressed the Capslock key when the Compaq logo appeared.
Then this message came on the screen:
"Starting Windows 98........

Microsoft RAMDrive version 3.06 virtual disk D:
Disk size: 1,536k
Sector size: 512 bytes
Allocation unit: 1 sectors
Directory entries: 64

ATAPI IDE-ROM device driver version V 1.23A
2 drive(s) detected
unit 1,SLAVE , IRQ 14, I/O address 0x01F0
unit 2, MASTER , IRQ 15, I/O address 0x0170"

After this message is when the blue screen cames on and stay there.

help please


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The D drive you see mentioned there is not the hard disk itself but a "virtual drive" created in ram called a "ram disk".

Your hard drive should be 'c' when that is loaded and your CD-ROM drive should be 'e'.

As I'm not familiar with type of boot disk you created, I'm wondering what would happen if you just used a normal Windows boot floppy to get to an a:> prompt and then enter

fdisk /status

Typically you should be able to access an a:> prompt entirely separate from what has occured with the hard drive. If you see something like ram drive created on 'c', then the hard drive itself has not been detected.


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks rolling rog and Byteman, weel right now i don't have a normal windows boot floppy, but i can say that in C there are only 8 files with 3 archives and this information is the same that the one on the QR cd (note that the cd was not inside of the computer when i put DIR on it)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi, welcome from me as well 

I don't have a Compaq, quite frankly I don't like them....but here in Mexico it's the most popular brand and I have had to work on them.

Can you boot with a windows 98 bootable floppy disk....get one from here so I know what I'm working with.....

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

Don't save it to a floppy, save it to your desktop, double click on it and follow instructions to create a boot disk.

Restart the Compaq computer with that.....choose without cdrom support.

Then at the prompt, type

E:

and hit enter.....does it change?

If so, type dir
and press enter....anything there?

Please watch the info scroll by as my instructions are based on the boot disk finding the c: drive......if it puts the ram drive on c: then substitute D for E.


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for your help ACACandy, if you want we can type in spanish because i am venezuelan anyway...

I did what you told me step by step, but when i typed E: it appeared this message "Invalid drive specification" and the prompt returned to A:.

???? what do i do now???
i want to cry, jejeje


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's ok......I'd punish you with my bad spanish 

So, double check for me, C: is still what you spoke of earlier?

D: is the contents of the ram drive? (double check with the disk in the A: drive to be sure)


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok, after i selected ...without CD-ROM support i got this message:
"Microsoft RAMDrive version 3.06 virtual disk D:
Disk size: 2,048k
Sector Size: 512 bytes
Allocation unit: 2 sectors
Directory entries: 64 "
then it appeared 
"Preparing to start your computer"
"The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive D.
To get Help, type HELP and press ENTER"

then the A prompt appears.

YES, C still is what i said before.

D have 15 files because i am not familiar with this, i don't know if it is the contents of the ram drive. the disk in A: have 21 files. Obviously this info is not the same but some files are shared by both like the command.com and extract.exe files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And E: still gets you invalid drive specification?

At the A: prompt, can you type

fdisk /status as rog suggested earlier. It would appear to me from first glance, that you somehow wiped the C: drive, and moved the D partition to C.....not quite sure how you would have accomplished that.

If that's the case, I think our best plan of attack is to format the drive, and treat it as a brand new hard drive. I can email you the same step by step I sent to FZWG in the other thread.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes, now i can do a fdisk /status and this is waht it showed me:
" Fixed Disk Drive Status 
Disk Drv Mbytes Free Usage
1 18361 14692 20%
C: 3669



"
i'll send you my email to yours so that you can give those steps but if the steps are the same ones that you gave in the other trade well i can look up the trade.

cheers


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

These are different......I emailed them to him as well. These start with a clean hard drive. That is why I mentioned that you may as well format c: and begin fresh (just as if the hard drive had died and you had to install a new one).


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

gerteix,

Buenas, como le va? (Hello, how goes it?)

Although we can speak in Spanish, for the benefit of this forum, it is better to stay with the English language. 

I was down your road a few days ago. Was helping an older person with a big time Compaq problem - W98SE was wiped out!!

Q#1. Are you getting a blue screen that is like a royal blue, but totally blank after inserting the QR CD in the CD-ROM drive?

Q#2. What kind of information do you get when you do a 
D:\dir /p Are there files in there?

Let me know. 

Will try to help you. Whatever you do, do not get rid of those partitions (C:\ and D:\)!!

Got the other Compaq working, and so far, so good. However, had the heck of a time going past the blue screen you are talking about.

Buena suerte! (Good luck!)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

FZWG, the problem is, he's only got one partition right now, and it's only the c, which appears to be the info that should be on d.....not quite sure how he accomplished that one. I'm thinking a reformat would be the best way to go.....what are your thoughts?


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Hi AcaCandy!! You are back to the rescue. 

Trying to absorb some of the info posted and raking my brain to remember what I did to get the thing working. Having a 'senior' moment, brain went blank!!

Compaq is such a pain to work with, that at this point would hold off on doing a reformat. Can't recall reading that a D:\dir /p was doneby the poster.

Would like to know what that brings.
Have to go out for a short while, but will be back a little later, and will keep an eye on this one.

Later!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't believe it will even change to a d: prompt (E: in this case as he is using a bootable floppy and the ram drive loads on D)......invalid drive specification. Also, if you'll look at the fdisk info you posted, you will see two partitions being identified there......his is showing only one......quite mysterious........


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi all,
Well, not to interrupt the flow here, just have some things to mention: First, Hi AcaCandy, gee, I THINKED you had a Compaq there somewhere.... no problem, have been seeing a lot of threads lately with Compaqs and it somehow stuck in my head that you actually had one....
And, as I know Candy has posted before, so have I , as to how to replace the Diagnostics partition, but in this case, if they are seeing the files off D: as part of C:, well thats another thing.
How are we going to test the Restore CD is something to figure out...I have it that this was attempted, but the process blue screened.... 
What does typing C:\>? do, anything? 
How about: change BIOS boot priority to floppy first....
The Compaq floppy disk IS a part of running a Restore, so they should get that somehow, downloaded to a floppy bootdisk. You would think a normal boot win98 disk would work, BUT Compaqs have the same hardware, hard drive BIOS info, problem and maybe worse than HPs, Packard Bells.....the CD drive may be part of this hardware and Restore problem if it has been changed....the hard drive itself could have been replaced...but, that does not appear to be so, if the files show on D:. .....
I wonder if a sys c: with a true Compaq floppy disk, would do anything different? If, of course, they can get any response to any commands to access C: from A:\> 

Just my 2 pennies worth....


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi FZW and hi ACACandy.

For FZW: Thanks for the help
Q#1. Are you getting a blue screen that is like a royal blue, but totally blank after inserting the QR CD in the CD-ROM drive? 
Just the blue screen, nothing else.

Q#2. What kind of information do you get when you do a 
D:\dir /p Are there files in there? 
In the D drive after i restart the computer with th win98 boot disk there are 15 files.
Command.com
Debug.exe
Extract.exe
Format.com
Help.bat
Sys.com among others


ACACandy, i received the email and i tried to do the steps but i didn't get past step 6, then i tried to the the steps 1 to 20 at the end of the document.
Some of this steps are:
2. Turn on the computer by pressing the power button 
3. When the Compaq Logo appears, press the Caps Lock key 
4. Press Enter when prompted to "Select this line for English" 

I didn't get to step 4, between step 3 and 4 is when the ROYAL blue screen appears. So what can i do now????? 

Hasta luego (see you later)


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

gerteix, AcaCandy, Byteman,

There ARE some files in D:\>!!!! Seems like some good news.
Why some of the other stuff is happening, you guys know the heck of a lot more than I do!!! It is a Compaq puzzle.

One thing, the blue screen mentioned is not the same as the BSOD. It looks different. It is as if you expect a program to start on it, but nothing happens. When it finally worked, a Power Quest goodie came on it (a special version of Drive Image, guess it is made for Compaq).

Just tossing a few thoughts around. Remember doing several things, and finally, one of them worked.

1. Was there a C:\> and a D:\> (System Save) drive showing in My Computer before all this happened?

2. When using a W98 boot disk, and at the A:\> prompt, type in: FDISK and press on to select option #4 Display whatever... Is there an EXT DOS showing up there in the Partition info, by any chance?

3. One thing that comes to mind, is the PC recognizing the CD-ROM drive? Is it supported? If D:\ is the RAM drive, what is the letter of the CD-ROM drive on that PC? For the QR CD to work, the CD has to be read.

4. It seems as if when the PC showed: 'Loading Drive Image Special Edition', that it may have been trying to load it to C:\>. If something is wrong with C:\>........(Error: Invalid drive specification)
Since you have nothing to lose, using the W98 boot disk, do a: sys C: like Byteman suggested. Do it with the W98 boot disk and also with the Compaq boot disk you created.

5. After the sys C:, try another thing. In the PC you are posting from, take a look at the Quick Restore CD. There is a folder there called 'Bootdisk'. In the Bootdisk folder there is a Qrst5.exe file. Execute that file to a formatted floppy disk. Do the same thing with Qr99us.exe, and with Restore.exe. Try these three floppy disks (separately, of course) as boot disks and see what happens.

6. Boot with just one of the floppy disks and no QR CD, and see what happens. If no luck, boot with one of the floppy disks AND the QR CD, and see. (Remember to press down the CapsLock key so that the CapsLock light is on, as well as the NumLock light, when the PC boots and the COMPAQ logo first comes on.)

Another maybe is that the Compaq boot floppy did not obtain all that is needed to allow 'Loading Drive Image Special Edition'. One of the three boot disks might have the right info.

Last, do you have a 'Quick Restore' CD, or, is it labeled 'Emergency Recovery' CD? Take a good look.

Hang in there, gerteix!! The folks in this forum will help you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Unfortunately, FZWG, those are the files that the ram drive created. When booting with a boot disk, C: drive stays the same, ram drive loads to D: so, the real D: partition would move to E: (if it existed) and that is the reason he's getting invalid drive specification when changing to E: 

I'm wondering out loud, though, if the bootdisk that you created with the restore cd has the ability to be able to be edited and substitute C: for the D: drive that it is looking for? Your thoughts?


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

1. Was there a C:\> and a D:\> (System Save) drive showing in My Computer before all this happened?

Yes

2. When using a W98 boot disk, and at the A:\> prompt, type in: FDISK and press on to select option #4 Display whatever... Is there an EXT DOS showing up there in the Partition info, by any chance?
Yes. it showed:

"Current fixed disk drive: 1
Partition Status Type Volume label Mbytes System Usage 
1 EXT DOS 3669
"
Then i selected that i wanted to see the logical DOS drive information and this is what it came:
"Display logical DOS drive information
Drive Volume label Mbytes System Usage
C: SYSTEM_SAVE 3669 FAT32 100%
"

6. Boot with just one of the floppy disks and no QR CD, and see what happens. If no luck, boot with one of the floppy disks AND the QR CD, and see. (Remember to press down the CapsLock key so that the CapsLock light is on, as well as the NumLock light, when the PC boots and the COMPAQ logo first comes on.)

I did all the options, Results were:

with *Recover.exe* boot disk
"Loading Drive Image Special Edition
This may take a few minutes...........

Bad command or file name
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification"
and then the A prompt appeared.

now with Recover.exe boot disk and the QR cd, a blue screen appeared after telling me that it was starting windows 98.
Same results (blue screen) were with the QRST5.exe boot disk alone and then with the QR cd , same results for the QR99US.exe boot disk alone and then with the QR cd and last, with the QR cd alone the same thing (blue screen).

and YES de the CD is labeled Compaq QuickRestore for Presario 5673.

Someone told me to do a Fdisk, some of those steps where:

7. Press 3 (Delete Logical DOS Drives(s) in Extended DOS Partition ) 
again then press enter
8. If you get a message There are no logical drives to delete, then 
proceed to step 23. 
9. It will ask What logical partition do you want to delete 
10. It will list the drive and should be letter B. 
11. Press D then press enter

In the 11 step i can't type D it doesn't let, it said to me that the only drive i can type is C:, what do i do now???? 
 

That's all.
so far thanks for all the help and good intentions.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

"Display logical DOS drive information
Drive Volume label Mbytes System Usage
C: SYSTEM_SAVE 3669 FAT32 100%
"


It appears that your only choice is going to be C:



BTW, I tried to reply to your email.....your email either doesn't like me, or you have some blocked settings........


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

gerteix, AcaCandy,

So there is no PRI DOS partition showing up. Only the EXT DOS partition?! Thinking outloud, it is not showing up as D:\>, because there in nothing else on that drive.

Also, thinking outloud, maybe, Gerteix, you need to create a partition and format it using the DOS FDISK and FORMAT commands for the image produced by System Save to go into. Do you think this is an option AcaCandy, or, do you see some hangups with it? Would think there needs to be a PRI DOS C:\> for things to work.

Before doing the above, would also try a sys C: from the W98 Bootdisk or the Compaq Bootdisk. Have no clue as to what the results will be, but there is nothing to lose.

If the Compaq System Save Partition D:\> is gone, and the Bootdisk/QR CD combination does not resurrect it, AcaCandy's suggestion to start from scratch, as if installing a brand new hard drive, might be the only choice. However, don't jump out of the frying pan yet. Maybe something can be tried to bring back PRI DOS C:\>.

What do you think AcaCandy, Byteman? Is that rationale all wet?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

All sys c: is going to do is make the c: drive bootable.

When the computer starts, instead of receiving an invalid disk error message, it will boot straight to a c: prompt.

I think we truly are going to have to treat it as a new hard drive.....which isn't a big deal......


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Might be right, AcaCandy.

Thinking outloud, again:
Do you think that creating a PRI DOS partition, in addition to the EXT DOS partition already there, is going to wipe everything else out, or not going to get Gerteix anywhere?

It just seems that when the computer starts, instead of receiving an Non-System disk error message, or, an Invalid drive specification, it should boot straight to a C:\> prompt. The System Save info appears to still be there to maybe keep the Compaq intact.

Is Gerteix still going to need a Compaq Bootdisk and the QR CD to reinstate the partitions, etc., or, are you talking about heck with the current Compaq arrangement, just use a W98 Bootdisk downloaded from the site you provided a link for, and letting it rip?

Under the second arrangement, Gerteix might have to go fishing for drivers...

Guess it is Gerteix's decison as to what route to take in this scenario.


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Well i talked via chat with a compaq technician, he told me to delete d\the partitions and create a new one and do a format c of that new one and then that the QR cd should work.

I did everything he told me but again the blue screen at the final of the process when the QR cd should work.

Then i asked him what if the QR cd is bad?? I really think that this could be the problem, because so far i have tried evrything the people have told me and when it comes to the QR cd then the blue screen appears.

Well he told me that if does steps that he gave don't work that i should take the computer to a Compaq service store.

For me that is the last option, i think i should try to fin a new QR cd for my computer and then see what happens.

What do you guys think??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

FZWG....

I'm thinking along the same lines as the clean install on a new hard drive that I emailed you.

And I see our poster has posted......even if the quick restore cd doesn't work, you should be able to download that again.

http://www29.compaq.com/falco/sp_result.asp?Model=3113&Os=8


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

AcaCandy, Gerteix,

In my very humble opinion, for I only know enough to be dangerous, but if the following was the situation:

[[with Recover.exe boot disk
"Loading Drive Image Special Edition
This may take a few minutes...........

Bad command or file name
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification
Invalid drive specification"
and then the A prompt appeared.]]

it seems as if the Recover.exe bootdisk was the one to use. It was trying to work, but had no place to create the image it is supposed to. The 'Loading Drive Image...' is what showed up when restoring the Compaq 5240 I had.

Since there was no Primary DOS partition, the process could not complete. Close, but no cigar.

I would have run FDISK, created a Primary DOS partition, formatted it, turn the PC off, and start again with the same Compaq bootdisk and the QR CD.

However, water under the bridge........Compaq technician to the rescue..."he told me that if...steps that he gave don't work that i should take the computer to a Compaq service store"!!! Aha...

Your option, AcaCandy, is probably the best at this point.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm for whatever will work at this point  I don't think there is anything to lose by experimenting, for sure....just a little time.....


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

HMMMM Really, I agree with trying to recreate the partitions, but wouldnt they have to do both? Ususally, it is the D: or the actual Restore part. that has been hosed, and Compaq has directions to recreate a space and a download to help make the partition for those who have fdisked the drive....just how did this happen, someone fdisked the old C:? I always thought you had to delete the EXT part. first....then C: when you want to resize the drive....guess this is a computer that REALLY NEEDS a D&C...


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Candy/FZWG----This looks like what could be the problem:
From Communities:

http://communities.compaq.com/servl...+factory+settings&USEARCHCONTEXT_QUESTION_S=0
"You asked the question: 
"Restore factory settings"

"Certain Restored Presario Computers May Boot to Audit Mode Instead of Factory Mode"

Compaq on 3/27/2002 had this insight: 
"Description:
Certain Presario computer models may boot to Audit Mode instead of Factory Mode after the user has restored the computer using the QuickRestore CD (DOS QuickRestore - NTFS). In Audit Mode, the system has no Compaq branding or applications. The issue occurs when restoring a hard drive that is still functioning and contains the original image files (*.PQI).

If the computer hard drive has failed (or the contents have been otherwise destroyed) and the unit is restored using the QuickRestore CD, the computer will boot to Factory Mode and all Compaq branding and applications will be present.

EDIT-Does not apply, only for winXP+NTFS
Resolution:
Delete the following files from the hard drive and then restore the system again using the QuickRestore CD to resolve the issue:

D:\DATA\xx\User.PQI

D:\DATA\xx\Factory.PQI
where xx is the user's language code (for example, EN=English).

READ THIS!! 
NOTE:
The D:\ drive may appear as logical drive C:\ if the system is booted with a DOS diskette. In this case, delete the above-mentioned files on the C:\ drive instead of the D:\ drive.

To prevent the issue from occuring, restore the hard drive using the Recovery CD instead of the QuickRestore CD.

To read updated information about this issue in Document DD020107_CW01 from our Customer Advisory database Click here."

1 out of 2 users found this insight helpful 
Is this insight helpful? 
There is


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

This information came from here:

http://communities.compaq.com/servl...2&RHIDETAG=TRUE&UCATEGORY_0=_26&UCATEGORY_S=0

Anyone interested or helping read this:

http://communities.compaq.com/servl...EGORY_S=0&UCATEGORY_0=_26_$_10_&UCATEGORY_S=0

And, also found this...(there are a whole bunch of questions with answers similar to what we and this poster need, but they are not written all that well....but, here is something interesting:
""I have a Presario 5000. I put the restore cd in so that I could do a factory restore. When I did, it showed a blue screen that told me to remove the cd and hit enter so that it could reboot. It never gave me the menu that has the restore options. It just gives me the boot screen over and over. How do I correct this problem? Everything else but the ctrl+alt+delete seems to function ok."

-posted by horseman on 11/15/2001

11/18/2001 answered:
"is it a recovery cd you are using or is it the 2 cd quick restore you are doing. if it is the 2 cd quick restore do the following"

Have computer on then insert No. 1 CD of the Quick restore
At the first quick restore box (it will be blinking) press caps lock once (left side of keyboard)
At the second quick restore box (it will not be blinking) press num lock once (on right side of keyboard with the numerical keypad)
You will then see a language selection screen
Select English
You should then get a quick restore welcome screen
Hold down the Ctrl key (bottom left of keyboard) and press the letter q once
You should then see the letter q in brackets in the title of the screen, press enter
The quick restore should continue on from here.

This should resolve the issue with receiving 180:14 or 180:12 errors, quick restore has been cancelled messages and blue screens where nothing happens or the red Compaq quick restore box sites on the screen forever during the quick restore proce"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Interesting........although it doesn't make too much logical sense to me.......that's Comcrap for you


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

>>AcaCandy, you are a case!!! 

>>Byteman, thanks for pointing out the links.

There is some good info in there of lessons learned. Will read and keep note for future use. Maybe it will rescue someone from the
'Comcrap' tangled web.

>>Gerteix, how are you doing?


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I don't know if this dissapoint you guys, but i have almost lost every hope i had to solve this by my own (of course with your valuable help).

This is because i have try everything you guys have told me, everything the guys from compaq told me by phone and via chat and still i don't have good news.

My last hope before going to a Autorized service company is a QR cd that the people of compaq is going to send me (of course this is going to work if that's the problem).

I appreciate all your help, and i mean all.

I had trouble with some of the information you wrote cause this is not my natural lenguage. I have not read the threads of other people posted by ypu ( i mean the links) but i am going to. i hope i see something interesting.

Well, and to complete this problem, my notebook (HP pavilion) have problems too  . One is that is too slow, another is that sometimes it shut down by herself (this is suposedly is caused by a driver that i have to update) and the last is that when i ran the diagnostic tool it said to me that the "conmuters board" (a traduction from the spanish that she gave me) have problems. So I went to HP from Venezuela and they told me that it doesn't matter that the notebook has an international warranty because this model of notebook was not sold here then they don't cover the warranty, they told me that i have to sent it to USA. I only have like 13 days for that before the warranty expires. 

Now i am going to wait for the QR cd for the compaq and i hpe it works, but i don't know what i am going to do with this notebook, so far the problems with this one is the speed and the shut down by itself.

To end this message i only have to say one thing to get it out of my system.

Chavez have to go down!!!
Compaq and Hp (now are the same company) sucks!!

See you later


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Unfortunately, I feel your frustration. Last Compaq laptop I worked on here was purchased in the US, and with international warranty they would not fix it under warranty here either......I agree with your Compaq/HP assessment  

Did you try to test that Restore cd, by putting it in another computer like FZWG did to create the restore floppy?


BTW, I hope to travel to Venezuela, after all the trouble settles.....


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Gerteix,

Check your private messages. Sent you one in Spanish. 

Might be able to help you with the HP Notebook, but we can do it through the forum vs PM. 

If there are certain things that are difficult to understand or translate, I can write enough Spanish to get you even more confused!!


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Gerteix,

This issue is not dead yet, unless you decided to go to the Compaq dealer.

I read a group of the postings from the links that Byteman provided, and may have a few other ideas. However, just to make sure, do you have the Quick Restore CD, or the Recovery CD?

Do you have just one CD, or two?

You might think my head needs examining, but I still think that the CD you have is OK, just haven't arrived at the correct combination of factors for it to work.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FZWG:_
> *Gerteix,
> 
> This issue is not dead yet
> *


Not as long as I'm involved in it  Can never have a machine win......


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

You've got that one right, AcaCandy!! 

Now, if we get Gerteix to post back, we are in business.

Went over the entire thread once again, and can't see where it was arrived at the conclusion that the CD-ROM drive is reading the QR CD (if we did arrive at this conclusion, I missed it).

The CD-ROM driver is needed for the drive to run and read the Quick Restore CD.

If you see anything amiss with the following, AcaCandy, do appreciate your correcting me. Don't want to take Gerteix down the wrong track.

Gerteix, 

To check out if the CD-ROM is running and reading the QR CD, 
-use boot floppy (W98) to get to an A:\> prompt, and select the option WITH CD-ROM support
-Also place the QR CD in the CD-ROM drive
-At the A:\> prompt, type dir X (where X is the letter assigned to the CD-ROM drive)

If there are files on the CD, the CD-ROM drive is reading. If there are no files showing, the correct CD-ROM drive letter changed due to the creation of a temporary RAM drive. Try the next letter. Read that in some cases, the CD-ROM drive changes to 'M''.

Also, just for curiosity, what happens now when the PC is started and F10 is pressed to access the BIOS? Does an F10 bring up the Compaq BIOS Setup?

Another tidbit of trivia that was mentioned in one of the Compaq postings that Byteman provided a link to is that the Quick Restore CD will PARTITION the hard disk, and it will also FORMAT the hard disk.

If that is the case, might have some new options to work with, regardless of the Compaq techie's guidance.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi FZWG- Glad to see the effort continues....
As you have noticed, there is a difference in the Recovery CD vs. QR CD. I don't think gerteix answered about if they have both, or just a QR CD.
Anyway- I think the Quick Restore CD may need cleaning.
Believe it- seen many things just stop due to smudge or two on a CD. 
Seems you can boot with the floppy (the one that is part of the process of Restoring a Compaq- they can be downloaded) or, as above, try a good win98 bootdisk.
What is unable to be done- enter BIOS to set CD drive as first boot device? Wonder if they tried that, might need floppy drive first if using any bootdisks. 
I have to go out- back later tonite. 
Really hope gerteix comes back.
I have to comment that anything that beats you guys would be sporting two or more legs and run something besides Windows


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Byteman,

Glad to know you are also staying with this. Lets hope Gerteix returns.

After reading this thread a few times, I think Gerteix has the Quick Restore CD or CDs. It appears that some PCs come with just one QR CD, others come with two. The instructions, of course, may vary if there is only one CD involved, or two.

It may be that the CD needs cleaning. However, have read all sorts of posts on the links you provided, and the problems with making these darn QR CDs work are too many to count.

Have a couple of ideas to try if Gerteix wishes to do so. The more I read about the issue, the more things jump out to check into.

Guess we will see what develops.


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I'm back. Sorry i was updating some drivers for both notebooks (sister and I) and trying to find a job in my country.

Quoting FZWG
To check out if the CD-ROM is running and reading the QR CD, 
-use boot floppy (W98) to get to an A:\> prompt, and select the option WITH CD-ROM support
-Also place the QR CD in the CD-ROM drive
-At the A:\> prompt, type dir X (where X is the letter assigned to the CD-ROM drive)

If there are files on the CD, the CD-ROM drive is reading. If there are no files showing, the correct CD-ROM drive letter changed due to the creation of a temporary RAM drive. Try the next letter. Read that in some cases, the CD-ROM drive changes to 'M''.

Yes, i can see the files, the CD-ROM is on Drive f:
Also i can access A, B,C,D,E and F. 
C doesn't have anything.
D have what i have told you
B shows same contents than A
E must be the Zip drive
F the CD-ROM drive

Also, just for curiosity, what happens now when the PC is started and F10 is pressed to access the BIOS? Does an F10 bring up the Compaq BIOS Setup?

Well if i press F10 I enter the Setup of compaq but inside this i can't change the boot drive.

Once again people, i have only 1 (one) cd and this CD is a Quick Restore cd, it only came one CD with the PC.

Well like i told you i will not go to a pc technician till i am sure that the problem is not the QR cd. So I am still here for the options you have that we can try    

So, just told me what to do and i will do it, but tomorrow, i am going to sleep now  


See you guys later 
Thanks all, Byteman, ACACandy, FZWG.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there folks...

gerteix...

Have you tried the ERD from here ...


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Jedi_Master

We have downloaded SP9477.exe several times. 

For some reason, it wants to format a disk in the 'D' drive, vs. the floppy disk drive 'A'. Just tried it again, and it did the exact same thing. 

Don't know which Compaq genious decided to create a boot floopy disk for a D:\> floppy disk drive. 

Maybe the SP9477.exe purpose is to download to the D:\> drive in an operational PC. Who knows??

Thanks for the suggestion. If you know of any other approaches, let us know.

Gerteix,

The information you just provided confuses me.

If I undertand you correctly, you have the following drives: A, B, C, D, E, F. 

Did the PC originally come with all these drives, or did you add some to it as time went by, like a ZIP drive 'E'? 

Is your 'B' drive a floppy disk drive you also added?

Thought I read somewhere that PC Model came with the following drives: A, C, D, and E.

If you have added drives to the PC, that does make one heck of a difference for what we are trying to do.

Let us know.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,
Spanish support forums here:

http://www7.compaq.com/[email protected]@!top=1&lang=spanish

Hi Jedi! I think they made a recovery diskette and tried it, it gave some options....see back a ways. A fresh diskette could not hurt anything, gerteix will have to make it on another computer, they do have another.
Gerteix, if you have not already, see if you can get back into the BIOS and make the CD drive the first boot device; then save and exit BIOS and reboot with the CD in.
From the menu that with luck comes up,
Select "Quick Restore with Full Format"
That one partitions and formats the hard drive.
(if that is what you want- no data to lose?)
The other option might be to restore from D_RESTOR
You can try that, too.
If you already have the CD drive as First Boot device, you will have to continue with trying to boot with a floppy disk and run the Restore that way. 
I use the bootable CD method with Compaqs, it always works....as you say, your QR CD may be damaged, it does happen. Cleaning the CD sometimes helps, even if it does not LOOK smudged....just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi FZWG,
B: Yes, they have a Zip, which must be "B"
C: well, that's missing or hiding right now...
D: RESTOR
E:RAMDRIVE
F: CD
Here are the uncomplicated directions for Full Restore if you want a chuckle: From:http://www.windowsreinstall.com/install/oem/Compaq/Compaq_98full.htm

"Installing Windows 98 (COMPAQ )

RESTORE FROM DOS

Set your Bios so that the first boot device is the CD-Rom 
Place your restore disc one in your CD-Rom drive. 
Restart or start up your computer. 
Select either Quick Format or Full Format from menu 
Select Language 
Read warning and press Continue 
Read Welcome screen and then highlight YES to continue. 
You will now be prompted for your serial number, this is located on the back or side panel of your computer. 
Now use arrow keys to highlight your model and hit enter. 
Now you will be asked to confirm your model, highlight yes and press enter. 
System will now restore. When finished you will be prompted to reboot, remove the restore CD and press enter. "

I have restored a similar Compaq (*Running winME) after fdisking, and it was not that easy! There was a method I found that involved selective startup....click "No" for items like DriveSpace, DBlspace, and two others I cant recall...it did work.
I'm looking for those directions now.

Here is a pictorial help site for Compaq Restores, very nice graphics....but- it shows the screens for XP and says that it is basically the same for other OSes....and, it is using the 2-CD type, so it may not be the same as the model gerteix has, with ONE QR CD? Could the Big Blue Screen be that shown here....and no text is coming up?? 
http://www.ts-consulting.net/compaq qr.htm
.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

FZWG...

You're right it doesn't work ( why I trust anything from Comjunk, I'll never know  )...

Byteman...

Yes you are probably right, I just scanned the post, and may have missed it...

One thing I'm curious about, is which partition is active ( fdisk/status will not show you this info )...

I noticed that there was a D: partition with Command.com ( that should be a partition that you can boot from )...

Now...gerteix...can you boot with the bootable floppy, and type in fdisk, press y to the message about Large Disk Support, and option 4, and see if there are any partitions active ( you should see an "A" under Status )...

The reason I ask is that I've seen a similar problem like this with Ghost ( not saying that the QR-CD is using ghost, but from what it sounds like the boot partition may not be active )...


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Jedi_Master,

Believe the QR CD used Power Quest Drive Image and Partition Magic special editions made for Compaq.

Also, on: "I noticed that there was a D: partition with Command.com ( that should be a partition that you can boot from )..." Somehow I missed that one and can't find it. Could you give the date/time of that post?

Gerteix, 

On your comment: "Well i talked via chat with a compaq technician, he told me to delete d\the partitions and create a new one and do a format c of that new one and then that the QR cd should work."

Did you create a new C:\> (Primary DOS partition) and a new D:\> (Extended DOS partition) when you spoke to the Compaq techie?

If so, is the C:\ PRI DOS partition occupying 80% of the drive, and the D:\> EXT DOS occupying 20%? 

Was D:\> EXt DOS labeled SYSTEM_SAVE?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

FZWG...

The date of the post was 03/09/2003 time 7:20 pm post # 22



> Q#2. What kind of information do you get when you do a
> D:\dir /p Are there files in there?
> In the D drive after i restart the computer with th win98 boot disk there are 15 files.
> Command.com
> ...


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Thanks, Jedi_Master. 

Been raking every cell of the brain to figure out what could be wrong. 

Still believe that the QR CD Gerteix has will work, if we find the right piece to complete the puzzle.

Every little bit of info helps.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Gerteix,

Going to go back to some basics and see if we can get somewhere.

Place the Quick Restore CD in a working PC, and do a Start>Find>Files or Folders for a file with one of these names: Makedisk.exe, or Makeboot, or Makedisk.

If you find any of these files, see if you can make a different boot floppy disk from them.

If you cant, then make absolutely sure that the bootdisk you created from Recover.exe located in the Bootdisk folder of the QR CD has all the appropriate files. The one I created for the Compaq 5240 had some 58 files on the floppy disk!!

What I did to create the bootdisk was the following: 
-In a working computer, place QR CD in CD-ROM drive and a formatted floppy disk in A:\> drive
-Right click on Start, and select: Explorer
-Find and open QR CD 
-Open Bootdisk folder in QR CD
-Right click Recover.exe and drag it to the floppy disk in A:\>
-Select: Copy Here from the menu that shows up (The copying prompt appears and does its thing.)
-Close Explorer and 2x click A:\>
-Double click Recover.exe on the floppy disk (A Recover MS-DOS window appears, self extracting Recover.exe)

After all this was done, some 58 files appeared on the floppy disk.

>>>>Did you have the same results?<<<<

Went on to do the following after making sure that the partitions were the SAME as they were before the problem started: 
(Partitioned and formatted C:\> is a PRI DOS with no label, FAT 32, and 80% usage, and D:\> is an EXT DOS with the label: SYSTEM_SAVE, FAT 32, and 20% usage)

-Placed the bootdisk with the 58 files in the A:\> drive, and the QR CD in the CD-ROM drive.

(In your case you could also just try placing the bootdisk with all those files in A:\> without the QR CD, and see what happens. Would try it both ways with the QR CD, and without it.)

-Shut off the computer, and waited about 30 seconds.
-Started the computer, and when the computer booted to the first Compaq logo, pressed down the Caps Lock key, so that the Caps Lock light were on, as well as the Num Lock light.

Looked at the computer firmly, and told it: "Work, work, work...." (plus a few other words that cannot be posted)

at that point: Drive Image Special Edition came up on the blue screen, and the process proceeded successfully from there.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi FZWG- I'm for it working but it may take some effort.
Does gerteix have a QR disk that is not labelled 1 or 2...that might mean one is missing (if it has Disk 1 or 2.)
Some Compaqs, as we found out, have a 2 disk set for QR.
Anybody go to the link I posted in one of my later posts where you see the big blue screen, that has "Quick Restore" in the middle? I am wondering if this screen, with no text, is what gerteix is seeing, when trying the QR disk.
Let me ask this....what language does the Compaq use? There is a language selection when the QR runs correctly- 
and Windows does come in Brazilian and Portugese (with Compaqs of the 5600 vintage anyway)
Really like to see them come back and try with this one!


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Hello Byteman!!

Gerteix stated somewhere that there is only one QR CD. (Post number 47)

"Anybody go to the link I posted in one of my later posts where you see the big blue screen, that has "Quick Restore" in the middle? I am wondering if this screen, with no text, is what gerteix is seeing, when trying the QR disk"

Believe so. That is what I got when working on the Compaq 5240, before everything worked.

As far as language, probably Spanish (for Venezuela), but that I do not know for sure. Gerteix might even have a PC with the English version of Windows. There has not been any problem with Gerteix undertanding and using the info on these posts.

Persistence usually pays off with problems of this kind. Seen a dog with a bone??


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello All, Byteman, FZWG, Jedi_MAster and ACACandy

To answer Byteman i have to say that the PC only came with 1 QR CD and it is not labeled as Disc 1, so i am sure that is only one QR cd. The language came in Spanish.

Now, Quoting FZWG
"Place the Quick Restore CD in a working PC, and do a Start>Find>Files or Folders for a file with one of these names: Makedisk.exe, or Makeboot, or Makedisk. "

It did n't find a file with those names.  

FZWG I can't copy the recover.exe file from the QR cd to the A disk because the recover.exe file is too large. What i did was run the file recover.exe from the QR cd and this file creates a Disk, but with only 3 files compared with your 58 files. 

Quoting FZWG again
"Went on to do the following after making sure that the partitions were the SAME as they were before the problem started: 
(Partitioned and formatted C:\> is a PRI DOS with no label, FAT 32, and 80% usage, and D:\> is an EXT DOS with the label: SYSTEM_SAVE, FAT 32, and 20% usage)"

Well Right now with all the things that i have been told to do, the results is that i have 1 partition that is C, is a PRI DOS type without volume label with FAT32 system and 100% usage.

I tried again with the Recover disk solo and with bot the QR cd and the recover disk and same results that i have wrote before.

I also said some things that can't be written in the forum but didn't work.

If there is anything that i have not answered please tell me.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Gerteix,

What are the three files you get on the boot disk? 

This may sound crazy, but would try copying the Recover.exe to a floppy, even if you cannot get all the files. Maybe one of the files that is copied is the one that does the trick. Maybe. You need that one file that is going to trigger the QR CD.

Try copying the Qrs5.exe to a floppy disk and then execute the file just like the instructions for Recover.exe. Is that file also too large for the floppy?

Chat with Compaq and ask them which file you need to create the proper Compaq bootdisk that works with the QR CD. Maybe they will come up with some information that you can use. Every time I chat with some of these people (on a different matter) they have a different answer for the question.

Also, would use the W98 bootdisk, run FDISK, and create the exact partitions you had before: a PRI DOS 80%, and an EXT DOS 20%. After doing the above, would let it rip to see what happens.

Another thought. Delete C:\> altogether. Place the Compaq bootdisk and the QR CD in their respective drives. Shut down the computer. Wait some 30 seconds. Start the computer.

Keep talking to it!!!!


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

The files are:
Autoexec.bat
QRESTORE.BAT
1.PCX

I Couldn't cppy the recover.exe file to disk A, I did copy Qrst.exe to A disk but when i ran the file nothing happened, i mean that a window opened but then dissapeared and it came back to where i was, so nothing happened.

Quoting 
"Also, would use the W98 bootdisk, run FDISK, and create the exact partitions you had before: a PRI DOS 80%, and an EXT DOS 20%. After doing the above, would let it rip to see what happens."

Ok i think i did it the right way, i created those partition but when i accessed C and/or D drive and then typed DIR i received a message that it was an invalid media type Also, would use the W98 bootdisk, run FDISK, and create the exact partitions you had before: a PRI DOS 80%, and an EXT DOS 20%. After doing the above, would let it rip to see what happens   .

And then i Deleted all the partitions, right now i don't have partitions and then i tried what you said to me but blue window appeared   

Did i create the partitions the right way??? or did i miss anything??


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Folks- That QRESTOR.BAT looks awfully tempting!
(My posts are EDITED by me frequently, I am adding to them, so you should check back--- as of now, 6:47PM, I won't add to them) 
I am fairly sure the creation of the partitions, often called the Setup and Diagnositics area, is done from floppy disks...all the old Compaqs had these....they are downloadable, while gerteix may have some kind of DOS disk, it either is not complete or not the full set, older machines had two floppy disks, one to do this:

"Manage Diagnostics Partition 
This option allows you to create, delete, or upgrade the diagnostics software on your computer.

CAUTION: Creating a diagnostics partition involves performing a low-level format on the hard drive. This is normally only done to add diagnostics to a new replacement hard drive. If the diagnostics software is deleted, you will no longer be able to access the Compaq Utilities menu until you create the partition from your backup Diagnostics diskettes.

To create a diagnostics/setup partition, complete the following steps:

Turn off your system. Put your Setup or Diagnostics diskette into the diskette drive, and power on your system. 
Select Yes to create a partition. 
Follow the directions as prompted on the screen."

There must be a Sofpaq to do this for a Presario 5673- though the diskette has been downloaded and created, something is not right...you have to boot on an EMPTY drive, no partitions defined it says....run the low level format, then you can create the small partition, and only then will anything Restore. I think. If the SP that you have been trying doesnt do it, then may not contain the correct files, or something is just not right....like any directions from Compaq as to exactly what to do. 
Those directions above are from here:
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/support/techpubs/customer_advisories/8500.html
They are not part of another type of Compaq's support- seems to be just general info. Here is an even better one:

http://mcbia.com/support/compaq.htm

Above link has stuff like this"
"How can I load the diagnostics on a new hard drive-- OR --I repartitioned or formatted my hard drive and want to load the diagnostics back?

This is where the problems occur. You will need the "SETUP" and the "DIAGNOSTICS" floppies to proceed.

Click on the link above to download the ROMPaq for your system if you don't have them.

1. Boot from Disk 1 of the set and define the HD parameters if necessary. For an existing drive this should not be necessary.

2. Have NO PARTITIONS defined on your hard drive. Delete any and ALL partitions you may have created in previous attempts to load diagnostics.

NOTE! If you try to load the diagnostics with a DOS partition defined it will say there is not enough room to load diagnostics because it needs the FIRST PART of the drive to load them. (Available space on the drive is unusable) If you loaded an OS and your applications and want to preserve them, you CANNOT load the Compaq Diags to the hard drive. As an option the Compaq Setup and Diagnostics can be run from floppy if you choose to not install them to the hard drive.

3. Boot from Disk 1 of the set and it will detect no diagnostic partition on the hard drive and prompt you to create one on the drive.

4. Follow the prompts to create the partition and insert the diskettes when requested. This is a 3-pass operation, to create the non-DOS partition, recognize the partition and transfer the diskette images. Now you will have F10 functionality at boot.

5. Run FDISK and partition the remaining space on the drive, as you would normally do. I personally use a single partition in Win98 to simplify things.

6. Format the drive with the command format c: /s and the drive will be bootable and have the Compaq Diagnostics installed. Then continue to load the standard Microsoft Win95/98 operating system onto the hard drive.

Sorry this is so long, but I found another interesting tidbit:
Posted by Henry on February 10, 2002 at 11:49:30:

In Reply to: compaq hardrives posted by chris on February 09, 2002 at 15:30:56:

: I was given a presario 7461 with a dead hardrive
: , put in another new hardrive, but cannot load windows.
: the bios won't see the cd-rom.
: I read that some bios settings are in the old harddrive ? What should i do ? chris

compaq manages CMOS Setup a bit differently from other PC makers. You (usually) enter CMOS Setup by pressing F10 while the solid block cursor is flashing in the upper right corner of the screen. The CMOS Setup Utility and compaq diagnostics are stored in a special non-DOS partition on the HDD. You CANNOT enter CMOS Setup unless the partition is on your HDD (or diskette). You need the Setup and Diagnostic diskettes from compaq (can you get the docs and diskettes from the previous owner?) so you can build the compaq non-dos partition (actually, you can access BIOS from the diskettes if you prefer not to build a compaq partition). You MAY find the diskettes you need on compaq's web site but you will need to do a lot of drilling to find them:
http://www.compaq.com


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

FZWG and all,

Here is some info on Compaqs that is shorter than my other posts: from::http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/compaq/faq/hardware.htm
"Compaq Hard Disk Drives

A lot of Compaq hard disk drives are usually partitioned into two or three depending on their size. One or two DOS partitions and a small (12MB) non DOS partition.

This non DOS partition contains the BIOS setup utility and settings and other tools and is accessed by pressing F10 at start up when the cursor flashes in the top right corner of the screen.

The machine needs this partition information to run and so it is a good idea to make a back-up, particularly if you plan to "fiddle" with the hard drive at all.

A backup can be made using the "Create a Diagnostics Diskette" option from this very setup screen. It is very simple, two floppies are required (one labelled setup and the other labelled diagnostics) all instructions are given on screen and the process takes about 5 minutes. These disks are used to recreate the non DOS partition as below.

These disks are also available (in compressed a form) as sp7781.exe (Diagnostics) and sp2141.exe (Setup) from Compaq's website.

Creating Non DOS Partition

Boot from Setup disk sp2141.exe 
Message states that there is no Diagnostics Partition, recommends there should be and gives the option to create one. 
Accept this and you are prompted to reboot from the Diagnostics disk sp7781.exe. 
Follow prompts to switch between Setup and Diagnostic disks several times, this takes about 5 mins.

Here is something pretty good too: For those who dont want to scroll through, here is the link to it:

http://web14.compaq.com/falco/detail.asp?FAQnum=FAQ2096

"Compaq FAQ: How To Install DOS on a New Drive (FAQ2096)

How To Install DOS On A New Hard Drive 
- Includes Creating Compaq System Partition 
- Includes Creating Compaq Diagnostic/Setup Partition 
- Include Flashing A Rompaq

Special Notes: 
indicates to hit enter after instruction is typed a DOS prompt.

These set of instructions will show you how to rebuild a Compaq System 
from the Ground Up and create the System Partitions and Rebuild A Hard Drive. 
PLEASE NOTE, IF YOU HAVE ALREADY FDISKED OR FORMATTED THE DRIVE OR HAVE 
LOADED SOFTWARE ON THE DRIVE, DO NOT FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS TO FDISK AND 
FORMAT THE HARD DRIVE!!! Compaq is not responsible for data on your harddrive. (EDIT- no snickers now!)
Make sure you have a backup of your system in case you need to recover!! (Edit- ho ho ho)

1. Find a similar computer running the same version of DOS. If this is 
not possible, contact the Compaq Order Center 1-800-952-7689 to order 
a software kit for your system.

2. CREATING A DOS BOOT DISK & SYSTEM PARTITION DISKETTES FROM ANOTHER COMPAQ 
CREATING A DOS BOOT DISK 
Boot to the working system. After finished booting, place a blank 
Diskette in the floppy disk. From the DOS prompt, type the following 
command:

format a: /s

To finish setting up your DOS BootDisk, proceed to Step 3 
If you have a similar Compaq system at your location, follow these steps 
to create System Partition diskettes from a similar system.

CREATING A DIAGNOSTIC/SETUP DISK FROM A COMPAQ SYSTEM PARTITION 
Hit F10 after the memory count and two beeps. 
If does not work, reboot, hit F10 several times after the memory count. 
If you have a similar machine and need the Setup Diskettes, hit 
F10 from the working machine after the Memory Count, Pause and 
sometimes you will hear 2 beeps. If you do not hear any Post Beeps, 
hit F10 several times after the memory count and the pause 
during the Post process.

The first screen is usually the language, hit enter 
The second screen is Welcome To Diagnostics. 
( Bonus information : to get to Advanced Diagnostics 
hit CTRL-A on this screen) 
The next screen will contain a menu of items.

Depending on the version of Setup/Diagnostics you will have one 
of two System Partition choices

1. Manage System Partition - when you hit enter on this, 
the next screen will give you the option to create backup 
Diagnostic/Setup disks 
2. Create System Disks - this choice goes directly to creating 
backup System Diskettes

CREATING SYSTEM CONFIGURATION DISKS FROM A COMPAQ (EISA) SYSTEM PARTITION 
Hit F10 after the memory count. On Deskpro XLs, you must hit this 
pretty quickly. It is a little finicky.

1. Select SYSTEM CONFIGURATION 
2. From The SYSTEM CONFIGURATION MENU, select CONFIGURATION BACKUP 
3. Select CREATE DISKETTES

3. Changeover to the DOS directory. 
If at C: type the following : CD DOS 
If in the Windows directory, type the following: 
CD.. 
CD DOS 
If a DOS directory does not exist, you will have to search for the 
directory unless it has been deleted.

Note, on Windows 95 systems, you will find most of these files in the 
C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND directory

4. From the DOS Directory copy the following files to the A: drive 
COPY SYS.COM A: < - - Allows you to Sys disk 
COPY FDISK.EXE A: < - - Allows you to partition drive if necessary 
COPY FORMAT.COM A: < - - Allows you to format drive if necessary 
COPY QBASIC.EXE A: < - - Required to Run Editor 
COPY EDIT.COM A: < - - Used to Edit Config.Sys & Autoexec.Bat 
COPY MSCDEX.EXE A: < - - Used to mount a CD-ROM requires CD-ROM driver

This will create a basic bootable diskette that can be used in emergencies. 
Before you leave the working system, verify the diskette will boot!

Note, on Windows 95 systems, you will find most of these files in the 
C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND directory

5. At this point, if you wish to create a Compaq System Partition 
on your system, follow these steps.

1st. Verify that there are no partitions defined on the hard disk. 
See Step 7 for Deleting A Partition

2nd. Make sure you have the correct version of Setup or 
System Configuration For your system. If you are not 
sure you have the correct version or do not have them, 
go this Compaq WebPage to download the appropriate System files.

http://www.compaq.com/support/files/desktops/ROMPaqs/index.html

Select the particular computer family you own and hit enter.

On the next page you will find the System Files for 
Compaq System Partitions:

SEE THE APPENDIX FOR INFORMATION ABOUT WHICH COMPAQS HAVE 
SYSTEM PARTITIONS AND FLASHABLE ROMS

Create a temporary directory on your local hard drive. 
One suggestion is CPQSYS

From C: prompt MD CPQSYS 
Then CD CPQSYS to change over to this directory 
Copy the files to the local hard drive. 
If the file is ZIP, you will need PKUNZIP.EXE 
to Unzip the file.

If downloading both a ROMPAQ and System Files, 
make separate sub-folders beneath the temporary directory you created.

MD ROMPAQ ( if relevant for your system ) 
MD SYSTEM

Then run the Softpaq:

ROMPAQS require 1 blank diskette 
Setup/Diagnostics usually require 2 diskettes. 
Make sure to label each diskette 
System Configuration usually requires 3 diskettes. 
Label each diskette.

Also have a spare floppy or two available. 
With different versions of these programs, 
sometimes require more than the number of 
diskettes mentioned above.

6. If your system already contains a DOS Partition Proceed to Step 9

FLASHING ROMPAQ 
If you are just flashing the system ROM on a unit that is flashable, 
boot to the ROMPAQ diskette and follow instructions. During the 
installation of the ROM, it will prompt you to make a backup of the 
old ROM. Also, while updating the ROM, do not turn power off or you will 
damage the unit!

Mark the Diskette and keep in case you wish to return to an 
earlier version of the ROM 
NOTE: 
CREATING DIAGNOSTICS/SETUP SYSTEM PARTITION 
If you are creating a Diagnostics/Setup partition, place the 
Diagnostic disk in the 
A: and reboot. The system will boot to the Diagnostic diskette. 
The window will be titled Diagnostics. If it says SETUP, 
turn the machine off and put in the other diskette ( Diagnostics ). 
I mention this because some versions of the Diagnostic/Setup 
Softpaq create the Diagnostic disk first and some versions 
create the Setup first.

Also, FOR THE DIAGNOSTIC/SETUP DISK TO CREATE A SYSTEM 
PARTITION ON THE DRIVE, ALL PARTITIONS MUST BE WIPED!! 
If you do not get a message from Diagnostics that the 
Setup Partition does not exist, would you like to make one? 
Then, you already have a partition on the drive. 
If you need to know how to remove the partition see Step 7

If you get this message, hit O.K. At this point, the 
Diagnostic program may ask you to put in the SETUP disk. 
It is doing this to verify you have both diskettes to complete 
the Setup Partition Installation.

The Diagnostics program will then ask you to put the 
Diagnostic disk in the drive. The Diagnostic disk will 
then create the system partition and copy the Diagnostics and 
Test files over. The Diagnostic program will then ask for 
the Setup disk. Place the Setup disk in the drive and 
the program will copy the Setup information to the System Partition.

After this is done, reboot your system and verify the 
System Partition can be accessed by the F10 key.

CREATING SYSTEM CONFIGURATION PARTITION ( EISA SYSTEMS ONLY ) 
The process is identical to the Diagnostic Partition except 
you will be prompted for the SYSTEM (EISA) CONFIGURATION Diskettes. 
Follow the prompts.

7. FDISK A HARD DRIVE: 
FOLLOW THESE STEPS ONLY IF YOU HAVE MADE A BACKUP OF YOUR HARD DRIVE. 
COMPAQ IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR THE LOSS OF DATA

Insert the Boot Diskette you made from step 2 
From the A: prompt type FDISK

The following choice appear: 
1. Create DOS Partition or Logical DOS Partition 
2. Set Active Partition 
3. Delete Partition or Logical DOS Partition 
4. Display Partition Information

If you have more than 1 drive in your system, you should have 
an option 5. This option will allow to change between your 
different Physical drives.

Choose Option 1. Follow the prompts that FDISK gives you. 
If you wish to create more than 1 DOS partition, you will not 
want to partition the entire drive. For further information, 
consult any book on DOS. Essentially, though you will have 
to create an Extended Partition on the remaining space on the hard 
drive. After that you can create Logical Partitions 
within the Extended Partition.

After you have created the Partition you will exit 
the Create Partition Screen. After you reboot, you need to 
run FDISK again. Choose Option 2 and set the C: Partition Active. 
Warning - Do Not Set the Compaq Non-Dos ( System Partition ) Active, 
unless you want to boot Compaq Diagnostic/Setup Partition every time.

If you need to DELETE the partitions on a hard drive 
in order to install the Compaq System Partition, follow these steps:

Choose Option 3 Delete Primary or Logical DOS Partition

You will see this menu: 
1. Delete Primary DOS Partition 
2. Delete Extended DOS Partition 
3. Delete Logical DOS Partition 
4. Delete Non DOS Partition

To delete all partitions on a hard drive, follow this order: 
a. Logical Partitions are deleted first 
b. Extended Partitions are deleted second 
c. Primary Dos Partitions are deleted third 
d. Non-Dos Partitions are deleted last

When you are done, you can verify that either the partitions 
are setup or all deleted, depending on what you are doing, 
by selecting Option 4 View Partition Information

If you are deleting the partitions on the drive to 
install Compaq System Partition, Go to Step 2

If you are creating primary DOS partition or both Primary 
and Logical Dos Partitions, proceed to Step 8

8 FORMATTING A DISKETTE DRIVE

Boot to your DOS Boot Diskette 
From the A: prompt, type FORMAT C: /S 
DOS will give you an error message that Unformat 
cannot be run, not enough disk space. Ignore this message. 
Then it will ask you to confirm the FORMAT. Hit "Y" to continue 
You are now formatting the hard disk.

To Format logical partitions, the syntax would be

FORMAT D: 
. 
. 
FORMAT

9. At this point rebuilding a system with DOS 6.2: 
- Includes Creating Compaq System Partition 
- Includes Creating Compaq Diagnostic/Setup Partition 
- Include Flashing A ROMPaq

APPENDIX: Notes On Diagnostics/Setups/ROMPaqs Required For Compaq Desktops

This WEBPAGE will allow you to download the appropriate software 
support for Diagnostics, Setup, System Configuration (EISA Models only) 
ROMPaqs ( Certain models only ). 
EDIT:This stuff may not apply to newer Compaqs.....for Deskpro and older 

http://www.compaq.com/support/files/desktops/us/index.html

Select your family type ( Deskpro, Deskpro 2000, Deskpro XE and so on ), Model ( 560, 5200 etc.) 
and then select ROMPAQ & SYSTEM SOFTWARE. Hit LOCATE FILES. This will bring up a file 
containing the files you need.

Note the following, if you have a Compaq Deskpro manufactured before 
1992 and excluding the Deskpro/i or L series or 486 - you need these 
files :

SP0308.ZIP for a 3.5" A: Drive You must preformat a 720 K diskette 
Format A: /F:720

SP316.ZIP for 5.25" A: Drives You must preformat a 360K 5.25 Diskette 
Format A: /F:360

Deskpro L Series, /M, XL, and Deskpro 486 ( built before 1992 ) 
require Eisa or System Configuration files.

Compaq Prolinea built in 1993-1994 have ROM BIOS and 
Setup integrated on the system board. There are individual Diagnostic and 
Setup disks for these systems.

Deskpro XE, Enhanced Prolineas, Deskpro/Prolinea ( 1994 and onward), 
Deskpro 2000, Deskpro 4000, Deskpro 6000 use various versions of Setup. 
See the ROMPAQ Page on the WEB for details

Deskpro/i, Deskpro XE, Deskpro/XL, Enhanced Prolinea ( 1994 - early 1995), 
Deskpro/Prolinea ( 1995 - 1996), Deskpro 2000, Deskpro 4000, Deskpro 6000 
All have Flashable ROMs. There are corresponding ROMPAQS for each 
system.

Select the correct family from the ROMPAQS page.

Created: 11/20/1998
Modified: 3/2/1999 3:37:52 PM
Author: COMPAQ FAQ


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Gerteix,

This website has some good info on how to use FDISK to create a PRI DOS partition, and an EXT DOS partition:

http://www.newlogic.co.uk/kbase/fdisk/page2.htm

If you have any questions on the guidance it gives, let us know.

Based on what Byteman has posted, there is so much info there that at this point it will take a while to absorb all of that. Maybe you do not even need a partitioned drive, but who knows.

If you can chat with Compaq once again, ask them about the bootdisk needed to use the QR CD. Ask what files the bootdisk should it have on it, and see if they give you some specifics.

Let us know if you can get some additional info from them.

In the meantime, I'll be reading all of the above. Hope I get done this year!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, The partition that is in question is a NON-DOS partition, that is the one needed for a Restore to run. 
The SP9477 SHOULD have worked OK, but somehow would not, with the drive letters wanting to change. 
SP9477 will ONLY work IF ALL DOS and EXT DOS, PRI DOS partitions are fdisked, but NOT the NON-DOS partition! You need info on how to re-create this NON-DOS one, unless it is still there.
( If it is, it must be in bad shape)
"Creates a bootable Emergency Recovery diskette to use with the Presario models listed below in case the hard drive becomes corrupted or unbootable. For Presario PCs that have the system hard drive partitioned into C: and D:, as it comes originally from Compaq, the Emergency Recovery Diskette allows the new "Typical QuickRestore" option if a "System Save" was performed by the user. 

A "Typical QuickRestore" restores the C: partition from the D: partition. 
The C: partition will be restored with all the programs and user data that were last saved to D: by the "System Save" option.

This is a very useful alternative to the original "Full QuickRestore" option, which restores the original Factory Software Image from a CD, overwriting any user data.

************************************************************
Note: If no "System Save" was performed by the user, the 
only choice is to "Full Quick Restore" which does not bring back the users saved data but actually restores the factory image.

The diskette created by this SoftPaq is the same Emergency Recovery diskette that users can create when they first set up their PC. It is offered here as a convenience to customers who may not have created the diskette.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

What we are looking for is not this exact download, but one for gerteix's Presario 5673----unless they have hidden the darn info on it, it should have been available at the support page for the 5673....it does not say anything like this below, for a different model presario:

"This SoftPaq creates one diskette that allows a user to upgrade to Version 1.51/C Revision A of Computer SETUP for Compaq Desktops/C, or to restore this utility to the Diagnostics Partition (if that partition has been destroyed). SETUP is pre-installed on the Diagnostics Partition and can be run by pressing F10 when the cursor blinks in the upper-right corner of the screen during power-up or reboot. SETUP can also be executed directly from the diskette created by this SoftPaq. "

 The correct utility must be around somewhere- MAYBE a Compaq tech can locate it, but my head and I know several other's is spinning from reading Compaq info!

The option to RE-CREATE the setup partition (the non-dos one) is usually on these repair disks.... then, the QR CD can run.


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Wow i have a lot to read and understand  so please give me a day or two, because this is going to cost me, i have read some parts and that is why i am telling you this right now. I hope i can bring some good news in the next post.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Hi folks!!

Read the info a couple of times, and right now my eyes are seeing triple!!

Gerteix,

Sorting through some of the stuff, and saw the following:

-Start the computer, and press F10 after the memory count
-The first screen is normally the language, and you press: Enter to go on
-The SetUp screen comes up next
-If you press Ctrl-A, Advanced Diagnostics are reached, but don't think that is what we are looking for
-However, on the next screen after the SetUp screen, do you have one of these titles somewhere:
>>>>Manage System Partition<<<<, or,>>>> Create System Disks<<<<???

Let us know. If you do, that is gooood.

The rest of the dissertation mostly provides information that is predicated on the successful download of the SoftPak for the Presario 5673.

Unfortunately, that darn SoftPak9477 wants to download ONLY to drive D:\>, and not to a floppy disk in drive A:\>.

Will keep on reading. Maybe the lightbulb will flash on again.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

FZWG- I realize what you are trying....that the Diagnositcs partition may still be around....I sure hope so, but if it is not, might work even better.....to get rid of ALL DOS and NON-DOS then use the Setup floppy to try for the Management prompt...it seems that you will not see this, unless the process detects that there is no Diagnostic partition, THEN it will say, "Do you want to make the...."
If the F10 does not boot anything up, then it looks like they will have to fdisk all, and try with floppy disk at bootup, MAYBE the thing will work....just a thought.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Byteman,

Maybe I'm not reading all this correctly, but to do what you propose, gerteix has to successfully download SP9477 from the Compaq site.

The darn SP9477 does not download to make a Compaq floppy of any kind, diagnostic, system, setup, or whatever. Every single time it bombs out and wants to extract to D:\> vs. a floppy disk.

The only thing I have not tried with that SoftPak is to create a blank EXT DOS D:\> partition on a hard drive and see if it downloads. Out of curiosity might even try that with Partition Magic, and see how it goes.

Gerteix appears to have the BIOS intact. F10 is accessed and SetUp can be entered. If there is an option in there to create a bootdisk, we might be in business.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

FZWG- I understand the situation- one workaround is to use another similar Compaq to make the floppy disk. Chances of that are real slim I bet! I have tried the SP here, and it as you say absolutely will not go onto a floppy, as the beginning message states it will....which makes me think that a D: partition, or at least a Compaq computer, is needed to do this. All I got was a black screen.
I wonder if the hardware is changed....if the ZIP drive was original to the Presario? 
Then, there is this, info for this SPak:
The download you are trying, "SP9477 will NOT work if the partitions C: and D: are not found as they came originally from Compaq" ....even if it extracted so it could make the floppy needed! (The other posts I put up, say the opposite, that the downloads they were concerning, WOULD MAKE the D: partition, and then the Restore could run. ) Compaq may have changed methods? 
The shown size for their D: was 3669 Megs., which sounds too high. Highest I found was 2 gigs. 
" Only other option is a "Full Quick Restore" from the CD."
if the BIOS indeed is available, set the CD drive to boot first....if that option is available...try just the CD!!
Try booting with that one floppy disk that started the Drive Image....if it has an option to do anything with making a new Setup and Diagnositic floppy disk, or create the partition, do that.
You have to manually create a NON-DOS partition (with no DOS partitions at all on hard disk) and then try the CD, perhaps the first floppy disk they had tried that started the PowerQuest Drive Image might work. 
Try to find the size of the original NON-DOS partition and have them manually create one using fdisk. Make sure it is Drive D:
Has to be at beginning of the hard disk, too. Means- no other DOS partitions can be on there, just NON-DOS. 
How do you make sure of that? Other than just hope?
About the only way is for gerteix to use system serial number at Compaq site, even from another computer, see if they can find the original specs for the Presario 5673 somewhere, or ask the techs what size to make the NON-DOS. Try the QR CD- with nothing else on the drive, with the floppies for Compaq that they have....
I know you have tried just about every method....bare drive, with just QR CD, floppy and CD...and so on.
Don't see why the files would not extract nicely to a folder from which you can make that needed floppy! Might be why they were getting $60US to send people that had hosed D: new Diagnostics/Setup disks.... 
So- even if there is a C and a D- the Setup disk should still give the option to Quick Restore, using the QR CD. If it does not find D: it should offer to create one for you....
Wish I had a way to get around the file extraction bit-
that is a new one. 
The way it should work: the download makes a bootdisk, which starts the computer to a menu...from which you select the Restore that you want to do. Then, there is a method to recreate the D: if you are missing that- but, not with this SPak. 
And not using another computer...
Pressing the F10 key also should give you options to MAKE this bootdisk....unless something is missing, etc.
Perhaps, copying the SP from a floppy disk over to their D:, then reboot, press F10 see what comes up would do something. 
When I viewed the SPak using Quick View on my computer, it says that the original filename is install.exe. Perhaps, run from DOS prompt, with a directory change to D: might do something?


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

"...one workaround is to use another similar Compaq to make the floppy disk"

That would be great, if Gerteix could find someone with another Compaq 5673!!! Thought about that one at some point, but dismissed it. That would really take some luck.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

"""FZWG- I understand the situation- one workaround is to use another similar Compaq to make the floppy disk. Chances of that are real slim I bet!"""" yes, that's what I meant- slim to none that there is another 5673 around!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, There is a brand new posting at the Compaq forum located here:http://communities.compaq.com/servl...EGORY_S=0&UCATEGORY_0=_26_$_10_&UCATEGORY_S=0

It is very similar to what gerteix's problem is.
Says this: "NOTE: If a QuickRestore boot diskette is not included with the QuickRestore kit, you can create this diskette from the Bootdisk subdirectory on the QuickRestore CD. "
FZWG- 
How could gerteix do this- use the Presario? Will it "see" files on the CD- (it did before.)... be nice if they had the filenames you have to get!


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Well nothing new, i haven't talked yet with the people form compaq, i read all the information posted from Byteman but is like FZWG said, that almost all that info is based on the use of the SP9477.exe, but we already now that this file doesn't work.

Well i think it is imposible to find a 5673 around here.

We have already made boot diskettes with the use of the QR cd but those have not worked, this was tried a few days ago, i posted the results of that here.

I can access a "Compaq Computer Corporation Setup Utility"by pressing F10 but there is nothing in there to select the CD drive like the boot drive nor information to make partitions, practically there is nothing useful in this Setup Utility. I tried pressing Ctrl+A like some post said but this didn't take me anywhere.

The only things that i can do so far is:
1. Enter the Seup Utility
2. Get to DOS using a win98 bootdisk. (and then do things like fdisk and format)

Any other thing that i have tried end in a Blue window or with an error.

Sorry if i haven't mentioned this before, but all my information is gone because i have formated the C and D drive, but i have all that information secure in this notebook, so what i want is a FULL RESTORE. 

After reading all that info i know that it was a good decision to start an english course.

Hmmm, what do you guys think?? I still don't know what is the reason of that blue window, if we know or find anybody that had this same problem we are done, but i have not found anybody, well i am going to eat right now. 

Thanks Byteman for all the info you have brought us.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Hi Gerteix, Byteman,

You also realize that we came full circle to >>AcaCandy's<< basic suggestion: SoftPaq 9744 and creating a Quick Restore Boot Diskette from it.

Holy schmollie!!

By the way, Gerteix, your English is doing exceptionally well. You've done a great job of understanding, analyzing, and coming to a conclusion of what we have at hand.

So, back to the basics. Did some searching here and there, and found the following:

To work with a Softpaq, apparently you need to download it to a folder (like on the Desktop), and then you also need to place/copy the file Qrst5.exe (from the QR CD) to that folder. After that, you go to Start>Run, and Browse to the location of the Desktop folder where the Softpaq was downloaded, place the path in the 'Open' area of 'Run', and hit OK.

This opens an Installation: Recovery Diskprompt to which you agree, and then goes on to a MakeDisk prompt requesting the placement of a floppy disk in drive A:\>. After placing the disk in drive A:\>, click OK.

A DOS window to run the program and create the floppy disk appears (Try it, you will see what comes up.) The problem is that, in addition to the Qrst5.exe file, another Qrst5 file with a ._01 extension is needed for the process to work.

We need to find and place the required Qrst5 extension ._01 in the same directory the SoftPaq was saved for the process to work.

Will keep on searching, but Compaq might be the only source for this. Placed a question on their forum, will see how that goes.

Gerteix, could you provide me a link to the Compaq Chat website you used? Might try picking on their brains for a while in Chat, and see what happens. We have nothing to lose.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Gerteix,

Got the link for the Compaq Chat website.

Was able to ask a few questions, and Compaq is sending some instructions. Lets see what they say.

One thing they asked for was the serial number of your PC. If you do not mind posting it, or sending me a private message, or just send me an e-mail to: [email protected] I dodged the bullet, this time, but not sure if they will continue to chat with me without that number.

Have an idea that I WILL be chatting with them some more, particularly if the instructions they send are not any good.

Later!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi gerteix, FZWG and all- 
I have seen many threads here at TSG and other forums, like Virtual Dr, about the Compaq Restore process, and partitions, but never run into anything about the blue screen....only info I found was posted about that, and I think there was only one small forum question with that in it. Seems the info to fix that was only usable on some other model Compaq, as was much of the info I posted, I know, but there are often things suggested that will work for other models. Ah well- usually, even with having to make a new non-DOS partition after a full fdisk, the posters previously were usually able to...or, they never replied one way or the other. AcaCandy and others have answered these posts regularly with good results. Most people with this kind of problem, would have given up by now...we really like to get things fixed here, and we "highly reccommend" geteix as a "poster", if anyone is writing things down.....
Hopefully, someone from the Compaq chat area or Compaq will be able to provide some sort of help, if we need that....FZWG you are doing a wonderful job of sticking with the problem! I think we will get this one eventually! 
I strongly urge anyone using a Compaq to make a few copies of these Diagnostic/Setup disks as it says owners are prompted to do when installing the OS- before they land in the same situation, and cannot download and make them on the affected computer. 
We will wait and watch for news.....and I also am amazed at your understanding of English as a second language! 
Best of luck gerteix!


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Hello everybody!

Been trying to chat with Compaq USA, but without a serial number it is no-go. Went to Commpaq in the Pacific area, and there was able to ask a couple of questions but was asked for the serial number before getting too far.

Did get the following info:

["Suggest that you RESET THE BIOS to default and try again. 
Also make sure to disconnect any additional hardware added, liked printer, scanner etc.
To reset the computer to its default BIOS settings, perform the following steps: 
1. Restart the computer. 
2. Press F10 key when the red Compaq logo appears during Startup. 
3. Select English for language. 
4. Select "Set Defaults and Exit". 
The BIOS of the computer will be set to default.

QuickRestore restores the Compaq Presario back to it's factory condition. The steps include removing the partitions so no pre-existing data can cause any problems during the QuickRestore process.

Because the computer will be restored to it's factory state, it is very important to remove any additional hardware that may have been added as well as any peripherals. Only leave mouse, keyboard and monitor connected, and proceed to remove the existing Partitions from the Hard Drive.

Insert the Quick restore CD in the CD-ROM drive and hold down the power button for 5 seconds until the computer shuts off. Turn on the computer by pressing the power button, and when the Compaq Logo appears, press the Caps Lock key...etc. "]

This is only post number 79. Did we ever talk about resetting the BIOS to its default values prior to running the QR CD?

Gerteix, wouldn't it be a kicker, if something so dumb is the problem?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FZWG:_
> *Hi Gerteix, Byteman,
> 
> You also realize that we came full circle to >>AcaCandy's<< basic suggestion: SoftPaq 9744 and creating a Quick Restore Boot Diskette from it.
> ...


 Was going to post that yesterday, but figured I'd wait to see if you boys figured it out


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey, AcaCandy!

We got a little side tracked. Sure need to go back to the basics.

Gerteix can access BIOS Setup with F10, so apparently, from all the stuff read, there is a hidden non-DOS partition at the beginning of the drive that is still there. That is good, but it does not the 'problema' solve.

SP9477 creates a Presario Emergency 'Recovery' diskette, and after reading in between so many lines, beginning to wonder if the SoftPaq will take us anywhere. It seems as if a 'Restore' diskette is needed, vs. a 'Recover' diskette. Somewhere in the literature the differences are identified. Might be all wrong on this one, and anyway, the dear little darling SP9477 does not want to create a floppy disk for Gerteix to boot from, and for us to find out if it IS the solution.

If the Qrst5.exe file is placed in the same folder with the SP9477.exe, an attempt to create a floppy bootdisk in drive A:\> is initiated, but some type of Qrst5 file with a ._01 extension is also necessary. Where in the world that is, only heaven knows.

In reading all sort of related posts on the Compaq website, saw where a bootdisk with the following files solved a similar situation: 
Autoexec.bat 
Command.com 
Dnz.com 
Emm386.exe
Format.com 
Killdosp.txt 
Makedosp.txt 
Makeextp.txt 
Makeft32.txt
Rec.bat.

Some of these files are found on the QR CD, but others like: Killdosp.txt (Kill DOS partition?), Makedosp.txt (Make DOS Partition?), makeextp.txt (Make EXT partition?), Makeft32.txt (Make FAT32?), and Rec.bat (??) do not appear to be on it. At least, they are not on the QR CD I am looking at for a Presario 2540. Don't know if Gerteix has them on the QR CD for the Presario 5673. Doubt it, though.

Chatted 3 or 4 times with the Compaq folks in the Pacific region, asking all sorts of questions, but without the serial number of the PC, do not get too far. In the USA, you get nowhere in the Chat area without the serial number. Hoping that Gerteix does not mind providing that number to see if further queries of the Compaq folks on this end produce results. It seems as if every time you talk to these people you get a different answer!!!

Any thoughts you have are certainly appreciated. 
Want Gerteix to come out of this: "Vini, vidi, vinci"!

G'day!!


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Well, since SP9477 wants to format a disk in drive D:\, vs. drive A:\, decided to put it to the test.

Used Partition Magic and created an EXT DOS partition D:\. Downloaded SP9477, followed the instructions for the SoftPaq to the letter, and SP9477 executed to drive D:\. 

It starts in a green screen and prompts to insert a floppy disk in drive A:\. After the floppy disk is placed in A:\, it prompts again that it is starting to create a QUICK RESTORE diskette. At this point an error appears instructing to Escape, or Retry. Very close, but no cigar, still.

Did find out though, that it does create a QUICK RESTORE diskette, if it ever works. Was concerned that it would create a 'Recovery' disk, which is something differernt, according to the info Compaq makes available.

At this point cannot pursue the issue any further without a serial number. So be it. 

Have learned all sorts of stuff about Compaq. Sure a strange breed, that Compaq stuff...


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

FZWG- I am still wondering about the ZIP drive gerteix has, and since your info from chatting with someone who should know, indicated that extra peripherals be removed- I asked gerteix this, but got no answer- was the ZIP drive part of the system originally? 
 What we are trying to do is either access the non-DOS partition and get something to run the QR CD, or we may have to recreate this Diagnositic/Restor non-DOS partition....but to do that, gerteix has to be able to use the diskette. 
One thing I noted...."if you make the non-DOS partition active, the machine will boot up to the Quick Restore screen each time it is restarted"- I recall that being in the Compaq info- do you suppose this might work? Gerteix would then have to reset the active partition- after a succesful QR. I am not saying try this just yet, but it might be an option, if nothing else works to access the QR process to get it going, maybe booting TO/FROM the hidden partition might? 
Again- the methods used for other machines, older ones apparently, is slightly different- there was something about having absolutely NO partitions at all, then using the diskette to make the non-DOS one, so the QR process could complete.... and there was the thread about having the C: and D: exactly as they came originally.....how in the world we are supposed to know which to do is quite an obstacle, and I think only gerteix unless they provide the serial number, can get that info....it might just be that something has to be done first, like deleting the non-DOS partition- OR it might be best NOT to- so, we sit and spin as they say until someone finds out! Sure wish I had a Compaq to try things out on. I know just how hard it is to work without the serial numbers... or owner's name for a used machine does not match the original the tech support dept. has on record...they really don't go out of the way for you, though sometimes if you keep trying with different techs, you will find one that will provide help. Good luck and hope gerteix gets back soon.


----------



## gerteix (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi

Sorry Byteman for not have answered your question about the Zip drive. I can tell you that I am "almost" 100% sure that the zip drive came with the computer but also i have a CD-writer drive and this one did not came with the PC.

FZWG i have send you a PM message with the serial number.

I found a file in the QR cd with the extension ._01 and then i proceeded to copy that file in an archive with the SP9477.exe file and the other file you told me, but that did not worked, at some moment before the cration of the diskette an error appeared with a message telling me to press ENTER if i wanted to Retry or ESC to exit.

I am going to try to do all the process again but first i am going to set the BIOS to its deafult. 
fzwg, remember to check your PM, byes buddies.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Gerteix,

Thank you very much for the PM. Got the number, and will do some more asking at the Compaq site.

Also thinking about a DOS approach to get the SP9477 to work.
Trying to stay with the basics, and keeping things simple.

Remember looking at the original 5673, and believe it came with a Zip drive. If you added the CD-R/RW, don't know what type of impact that has. Do you still have the plain old CD-ROM, by any chance?

Thinking that the driver (MSCDEX.EXE) for the CD-ROM is the same for the CD-R/RW. Normallly when you install these things the software installed is to run the programs to copy CDs, etc.

AcaCandy probably has the answer on the CD-R/RW. She knows all that stuff in-side-out and backwards.

Will get back here later. Have to go out for a while.

See ya!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi gerteix, FZWG-
Thanks for answering the zip drive q. and the info about the CDRW, though i won't be any help to you about that- not sure that the zip drive would bump anything at all, or whether the Compaq Restore would be affected by a CD drive upgrade. 
Guys, I'm all for simple...the answer probably lies right around the turn- keep heading that way!


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Back again, but too late for anything significant. 
Going to get some ZZZZZZs!

Do have a question, Gerteix. Please refresh my memory on the status of the hard drive on the 5673.

Is it totally wiped out with no partitions?

Is it partitioned and formatted?

If partitioned and formatted, into C: and D:, or just C:?

Talked to two Compaq techies, but have to take a good look at the info. One says one thing, the other says another.

Also thinking about using DOS to run SP9477. Have an idea on that, but need to know info above.

Later.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The cdrw should work in dos as well, that is the only drive I have on one of my computers and the 98 boot disk still allows access to it. However, if it didn't come with the Compaq originally, that could be one of the stumbling points....at least I would think so, as other companies restore cds won't work when extra hardware is attached and/or changed as well.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy all...

Byteman...



> One thing I noted...."if you make the non-DOS partition active, the machine will boot up to the Quick Restore screen each time it is restarted"- I recall that being in the Compaq info- do you suppose this might work?


That was one of the things I was going to try back in post # 52...



> One thing I'm curious about, is which partition is active ( fdisk/status will not show you this info )...
> 
> I noticed that there was a D: partition with Command.com ( that should be a partition that you can boot from )...
> 
> ...


But the question went unanswered...

And the reason I made a reference to Ghost is, where I work we use Ghost 7.0 Enterprise, and in order to remotely reimage a pc, we have to put a hidden boot partition on the hard drive, and I have seen on occasion that Ghost forgets to make any partitons active...


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Jedi-Master,
Yes, I would think gerteix could just fdisk and change to the D: as active, but can she change back as easily after the Restore?
That's what I don't know, never tried switching boot partitions at all. Not only does D: have to be made active, but in some of the Compaq info it said they had to be exactly right sizes....other option, to let the Setup disk create this and supposedly format the drive, too. The Compaq info said that if the Diagnostic partition was set active and left that way, your machine would boot to the Restore screen each time, which seems logical, and it would not need a boot floppy it would seem to me. 
They just have to take the brave step, either fdisk all DOS and the non-DOS (if it shows as non-DOS, somehow it looked to me like they had tried creating, but made a DOS extended partition....not sure....partitions or keep trying with what they have and mark it active- I am also wondering about the Restore process, if it reboots a few times as most do, would that be a problem.... they might have to just let the utility create the partitions, then mark C: active again, before actually starting the QR CD.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Byteman...

Sure it can be done with no problem with fdisk ( I do this almost every day with ghost, only now I use gdisk, it has more options )...

And on that note I don't know if it has been tried, but from what I was reading from the Compaq forum's, what might have to be done, is to use fdisk and delete all partitions and reboot then use fdisk to create a primary partition, then use the CD to restore the system...

Url here


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Jedi- All I know about the software that Compaq uses is PowerQuest, or Drive Image, from reading anyplace about Compaq Restores... this was more for the bootdisk creating the partitions I think.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Hi folks!!

Trying to get to the URL, Jedi_Master, but no luck so far. Could you expand a little on what you are doing to place a hidden boot partition on the hard drive, or is this something Ghost does?

At some point there may have been an active partition, but at this point, don't even know if Gerteix has any partitions! 

Gerteix can tell us when checking to see what is in that PCs hard drive. Maybe there is a partition with Status: A

Maybe an FDISK /MBR, using a W98 bootdisk, and if an active partition exists, could be used to repair a Master Boot Record that has been corrupted or damaged. Just a thought.

After talking to Compaq techies, one of them led one to believe that the blue screen the QR CD is producing is a sign of a hardware conflict. If the original CD-ROM was replaced with a CD-R/RW, that is a possibility. 

The same techie suggested entering the BIOS Setup, setting the default values, saving changes and exiting, inserting the QR-CD, and restarting the system. If this does not work, the techie suggested using the Compaq Quick Restore diskette produced by SP9477 along with the QR-CD. 

When bringing up the problems with it, was told that Compaq would have to create a boot diskette for the computer with the problem. 

Another techie also suggested BIOS default values, but this one said to delete any partition created because the QR-CD does not work if partitions are present. The QR-CD is bootable, and supposed to create the partitions for the PC. So, in essence, the hard drive should be clear, and the QR-CD should do its thing.

Don't know if we really got anywhere with that info. It seems as if Gerteix has already tried all of the above.

Guess we will wait to see what Gerteix says.

Jedi_Master, finally got through to the URL, and it so happens that it is my post that you are referring to!!!! I am logged in as E.T. in that Compaq forum!!!! He, he, he....feel like a dog chasing its tail.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi gerteix, and all:
Happened to be looking at install directions for an Iomega zip drive to help with a post....and found this"

"CD-ROM Changing letter.

After installing the Zip drive your CD-ROM will be mapped as the last drive. For example if your CD-ROM drive letter was D: after the installation your CD-ROM drive letter would become E:, this is a natural occurrence, your CD-ROM will always be the last drive letter.

Is it possible to assign the Iomega Zip drive to drive B?

Because the Iomega Zip drive is a fixed disk and generally the computer BIOS will not support any fixed disk on A or B you cannot assign the Iomega Zip drive to any other letter then D or higher."



> _Originally posted by gerteix:_
> *Well I'm back. Sorry i was updating some drivers for both notebooks (sister and I) and trying to find a job in my country.
> 
> Quoting FZWG
> ...


 I asked about this a couple times before...but did not look it up at the time for myself. Between having a ZIP drive and a different CD drive....could equal Restore not wanting to run. Just a thought. Compaqs have a hard time with two hard drives, when trying a Restore. The Restore Cds for some other brands of computers expect certain drives to be there- the Restore process can be stalled by different hardware, that is well known.
If a ZIP drive was original to the system, as seems to be in this case, it still might be confusing the QR process.


----------

